# Show clothes?



## Reed

I've been showing horses for years, but I know nothing about showing goats but I'm trying to get into it. What kind of clothing does one were to a goat show, from head to toe?


----------



## myfainters

It will depend on breed, Some breeds only require western wear...while most dairy breeds require all white. What type of goats are you showing?


----------



## KW Farms

Dairy goats are generally, all white...white pants and shirt.
Meat breeds are generally white shirt and black pants. 

However, unless you are doing showmanship, it's ok to wear what you have. But it makes you look more professional if you wear what is recommended.  Each breed for a registry usually has a "recommended dress code" for showing that can be found on their websites. :thumb:


----------



## icboers

Boer goats it is just dress nicely,a lot of us show in jeans and either Polo shirts or button up shirts(short or long sleeves) or t-shirts that have our farm name on them (mine are my farm colors and have my farm name in rhinestones across the front).


----------



## ()relics

Every Boer/Meat goat show I have ever been at the dress would be blue jeans and a collared shirt with steel toed shoes or boots, my daughter insists that her extra fancy belt and buckle moves her up a few places, I am skeptical. Never white ANYTHING ....Never athletic type shoes ....Never any sort of hat...Never any sort of advertisement or writing on your clothes.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Well I show both pygmy and Nigerian dwarf goats, When I show my pygmies (this dress code also works for boers) I wear a cheep pair of black dress slacks, a white tank, and then a white button down over top of that. I bought all 3 pieces at Target (Wal-Mart would also work). For dairy, I wear the same tops and a pair of white jeans. Then I also have my sturdy shows. They have to be either black or brown. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado

showing with AGS shows we tend to be laid back. I wear black pants and white shirt. Some of us have our farm logo printed on our shirts.

showmanship is all white.

i have shown in flip flops and sneakers and basically anything I have. I have shown in shorts and capris 

Now at the ADGA nationals I will have all white


----------



## Dani-1995

For showing meat goats I wear jeans (no holes or major fading- pretty much anything to take away from the goat), brown or black leather boots and a button down western shirt. I get my shirts at tractor supply, they work well!

ETA: You can also wear a polo in meat goats- color doesnt matter but I don't suggest white

For diary your supposed to wear all white i think.


----------

